# Arthur Hildersham



## Mayflower (Apr 18, 2005)

I just found out that here in the Netherlands alot of works and sermons of Arthur Hildersham are transelated in Dutch, almost 4 books including his commentary on Psalm 51. But i found only one booklet (SDG) Dealing With Sin in Our Children in english. Does anyone of you, has sermons of him in engelish ?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 18, 2005)

If I recall correctly, Hildersham was not reprinted outside the 17th century in English. I've passed on his John and Psalm 51 sermons as very pricey items. They are of course available on EEBO or on microfilm in the Early English Books series by UMI/Proquest.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> If I recall correctly, Hildersham was not reprinted outside the 17th century in English.



Im sure that his works are transelated, i have De samaritaense vrouw (reprint 1659). Probely (iam not sure) is William Teellinck who transelated some of his sermons, because when he to England, he got converted through the preaching and fellowship he hath with Hildersham. Hildersham hath a big impact on his life, esspecially the way of family worship. Alot of other works of the puritans were transelated in Dutch through men like Teelllinck and Jacobus Koelman. But these are only in old dutch gramma, and it is for me some difficult to read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Hildersham's _Lectures on Psalm 51_ (1635, 1st edition) are for sale on Ebay.


----------

